# HK USP fullsize VS USP tactical fullsize 40 or 45



## broehldmd (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello all!!

I am debating these two guns for my next purchase. Which one do you recommend and why? Right now I am leaning towards the USP fullsize in 45 acp because I don't know if I will ever get around to getting a suppressor.

Thanks,

Brad


----------

